# Cambridge University Brexit Research



## James_AddicottCAM

Dear Expats living in Portugal, 

As part of a research project conducted by the University of Cambridge, I am trying to discover different information channels in Portugal where UK citizens in Portugal are finding out about ways in which the Brexit will affect you. 

We are compiling a database on local charities, expat organisations and other information channels (e.g. legal, health, financial and property advice services, English language local newspapers, Facebook pages, blogs, chat rooms etc.) where UK citizens in Portugal can get information about the Brexit and Article 50. 

It would be incredibly helpful to obtain any information from you guys (with boots on the ground) about different information channels. Please feel free to contact me using the link on this website. 

Thank you very much and kind regards

James Addicott (Department of Sociology)


----------

